# Hilfe,unsere Rotaugen sind Selbstmörder!



## Tatjana (6. Sep. 2009)

Hallo Ihr!

Heute sind ja unsere Fischis in ihr Winterquartier gezogen.

Sie sind jetzt im Waschraum in einem Hartschalenteich.

Ihnen gehts da drin anscheinend richtig gut, sie sind munter und agil und freuen sich anscheinend über ihr neues zuhause. Ist natürlich kleiner, aber dafür sauber und mit schönen Pflanzen etc.

Nun war ich eine Stunde mit den Hunden unterwegs, kam wieder UND??? Einer der großen Rotaugen lag im Seitenrand. Gott sei dank, in dem einzigen wo ein kleines bisschen Wasser drin stand. Aber er lag nicht mal zur Hälfte bedeckt. HERZINFARKT! Hab ihn sofort zurück getan. Es geht im gut.
Dann war ich wieder etwa eine Stunde weg, sofort wieder zu den Fischen, lag da doch wieder einer drin. 
Bin ja nicht doof, nach dem ersten Mal hab ich alle Ränder mit Wasser gefüllt!
Er konnte zwar nicht schwimmen, lag auch auf der Seite, aber komplett mit Wasser bedeckt.

Nun hab ich ein Netz drüber gespannt. Hoffentlich verletzen sie sich daran nicht.

Warum springen die immer raus???? 
Gefällt es ihnen nicht? :crazy
Oder war es der Umzugsstress? :shock
Oder fühlen die sich jetzt so wohl, dass das einfach das "normale" springen ist?

Nun hab ich natürlich mega Angst, das ich morgen Abend dahin komme und da einer tot drin liegt! schluck :beeten


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe,unsere Rotaugen sind Selbstmörder!*

Hallo Tatjana,

mit was für Wasser hast Du die hartschale befüllt?

Betreibst Du daran einen Filter?

Gibts ein Foto?

Hast Du die wasserwerte gemessen, speziell Nitrit?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Tatjana (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe,unsere Rotaugen sind Selbstmörder!*

Hallo Andy,

er ist zur Hälfte mit Teichwasser gefüllt und zur Hälfte mit Leitungswasser.

Klar hab ich. Wir haben zwar nur diese Teststreifen. Aber da war alles in Ordnung.
Bessere Werte als im Teich. Hab sie auch ganz langsam dran gewöhnt. 
Sie waren erst in einer großen Waschewanne, hab sie so in den Teich gehangen und dann hab ich alle paar Minuten ein bisschen Wasser einlaufen lassen.
Nein es ist noch keine Filteranlage angeschlossen. Nur die Sauerstoffpumpe. Und zwei Teichblumen.

 

 

 

Hab ich was falsch gemacht?


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe,unsere Rotaugen sind Selbstmörder!*

Hallo Tatjana,

nene, nix falsch gemacht.

Ich denke so ein "Wildfisch" schaut ganz gerne mal
wo´s weitergeht wenn relativ eng wird.
Ich würde den Pflanzrand ganz mit Wasser befüllen
so, das die Fische reinschwimmen können. Netz 
natürlich drauflassen und beschweren. Verletzen
tut sich ein Fisch daran bestimmt nicht.

Die Wasserwerte würde ich trotzdem bei diesen
Haltungsbedingungen (Viel Fisch und wenig
Wasser) mit Tröpfchentests kontrollieren.



> Wir haben zwar nur diese Teststreifen. Aber da war alles in Ordnung.
> Bessere Werte als im Teich.



Da bräuchte man schon Angaben in Zahlen,
sonst ist da schwer was dazu zu sagen :?

Ein kleiner Filter wäre natürlich nicht schlecht,
da die Ausscheidungen der Fische das Wasser
immer mehr belasten. Dem kannst Du aber auch
mit Regelmässigem Teilwasserwechsel (ca. 30 %
pro Woche) entgegenwirken. Dabei auf die gleiche
Temperatur achten. Füttern würde ich nur sehr
wenig.

Eine Gratwanderung wird das halten der Fische 
auf so kleinem Raum trotzdem bleiben.
Wenn Du Dir z.B. sowas zulegst werden Deine
Fische mehr Freude an Ihrem Winterquartier 
haben: 
http://www.zooplus.de/shop/aquaristik/aquarium_pumpen/aquarium_aussenfilter/jbl/60240

Es gibt natürlich auch andere Hersteller und Varianten

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Tatjana (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe,unsere Rotaugen sind Selbstmörder!*

Hallo Andy!

Ich kenn mich damit noch nicht sooo gut aus, wir wurden ja ins kalte Wasser geworfen, da wir den Teich übernommen haben!
Aber ich hab mich schon so viel wie es geht belesen.
Ich hab für draußen schon eine komplette Filteranlage gekauft. Die wollte ich hier auch eigentlich wieder anschließen, aber die ist dafür viel zu groß.
Außerdem finde ich es für die Fische auch zu klein, daher schaue ich gerade nach was größerem. So 1000l für den Winter finde ich ok.
Hatte gestern eine IBC Box entdeckt, da hätte ich den Deckel abgeschnitten.Paßt aber nicht durch die Tür! Dann hatte ich überlegt so ne Weinbütte aus GFK. Spricht da was gegen?
Für unsere paar Minifische wäre das wohl ein Traum-Winterquartier! 

Zu den Werten, da ich die Packung nicht da habe, kann ich dir das nicht sagen.
Nur so viel, die oberen zwei Flächen wahren strahlend weiß, also gleich Null.
Und die anderen waren in der zweiten , eine in der dritten Spalte.

Welchen Filter davon brauche ich denn davon?
Ich mach ja fast alles für die Kleinen.

Regelmäßige Wasserwechsel waren so oder so angedacht.
Die Pumpe die wir haben, hab sogar ne zweite größere für nächstes Jahr gekauft, wenn wir ausbauen ;-)
Aber selbst die kleine ist jetzt hierfür einfach zu groß! Die hätten erstens kein Platz mehr und zweitens hab ich Angst, das die Babys eingesaugt werden!

Die Ränder hab ich sofort mit Wasser befüllt gehabt, nachdem der erste drin lag. Hab total schlecht geschlafen, hoffentlich liegt keiner im Rand und ist vor Stress gestroben!
Komisch, wollte NIE ein Aquarium, aber als ich die Kleenen im Teich entdeckt habe, hats mich sofort erwischt 

Wie krass der Teich tatsächlich herunter gekommen ist, hab ich gestern erst im vollen Ausmaß gesehen!
Hier:


----------



## Tatjana (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe,unsere Rotaugen sind Selbstmörder!*

Was ist denn mit dem???:  Eheim Außenfilter Ecco Pro 2036
Der ist zu klein, oder?


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe,unsere Rotaugen sind Selbstmörder!*

Hallo Tatjana,

der Eheim geht genau so, der JBL e900 ist halt
günstiger und hat mehr Pumpenleistung.

Für die Hartschale sollten beide reichen.

Die Teststreifen haben meist das Problem,
das sie auf geringe Nitritwerte, welche auf
Dauer den Fischen schaden, gar nicht
reagieren. Die Investition in einen
Tröpfchentest ist echt lohnend.



> Ich mach ja fast alles für die Kleinen.



Das find ich echt super 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Tatjana (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe,unsere Rotaugen sind Selbstmörder!*

urg.... na dann hol ich doch sofort einen Tropfentest! 

Ich hab doch keine Ahnung! Bin aber bereit mir alles anzueignen.

War heut auch noch einmal im Teichladen und hab mich beraten lassen.
Der hat auch den gleichen vorgeschlagen wie du! 
Nur das der da leider viel teurer ist als bei zoop..s 
Er wollte leider auch überhaupt nicht mit sich handeln lassen 

Mach jetzt die Bestellung fertig und am übermorgen... die sind nämlich superschnell mit der Lieferung... haben die Fischis wieder ne saubere WG 
Hab mir grad das Video dazu angeschaut, die sagen da was von lebenden Bakterien für den Filter, soll ich die auch da rein machen? Oder ist das nur fürs Aquarium?

Was ist denn mit dem IBC, kann ich den nehmen, wenn ich den Deckel abschneide?

Vielen vielen lieben Dank, das ihr Alle so hilfsbereit seid! Ihr habt sicherlich einige Fragen schon X Mal gelesen.


----------



## Tatjana (8. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe,unsere Rotaugen sind Selbstmörder!*

So die Bestellung ist raus! freu

Ich hab die Filterbakterien jetzt einfach mal mitbestellt, aber ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir meine Frage beantworten könntet: Soll ich die benutzen oder soll ich den Filter ohne die Bakterien anschließen?


----------



## niri (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe,unsere Rotaugen sind Selbstmörder!*

Hi Tatjana,

die zusätzlichen Filterbakterien helfen deinem neuen Filter, seine Aufgabe besser zu erfüllen. Sie sind gerade beim Starten eines neuen Filters sinnvoll und nützlich. Ich würde sie auf jeden Fall benutzen. 

LG
Ina


----------



## Tatjana (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe,unsere Rotaugen sind Selbstmörder!*

Hallo Ina!

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Morgen müsste der Filter kommen, freu!

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## Niklas (12. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe,unsere Rotaugen sind Selbstmörder!*

ich hatte das auch mal waren aber keine rotaugen sonndern __ barsche bzw karpfen die springen halt mal gerne und kommmen wenn sie nicht in einem großem teich sind auch mal an land oder wie bei dir an den rand haste noch mal glück gehabt das sie nicht rdaussen lageb


----------



## Tatjana (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe,unsere Rotaugen sind Selbstmörder!*

hi hi hi unsere Rotaugen sind keine Rotaugen, es sind Rotfedern 

Und ganz schöne Proper, die stehen stramm im Strumpf!


----------

